# SANTAS BUSY SCEDULE IS BEGINNING



## Waldo (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be making my first commercial appearance as Santa on 11/29 at a new Mall that recently opened in Little Rock and a little excited about it. I have done Santa for years for family/friends/schools/nursing homes but never "prostituted" him. It will be an exciting event for sure, riding the train around the Mall, meeting with the kids, taking their requests and the big event of the day will be that Habitat for Humanity is building a new home on the parking lot of the Mall ( began construction yesterday) and it will be presented to the family on this day. The family and Santa will then do the lighting of the Mall Christmas lights and a huge fireworks display as the finale.


















Will be sure to get some pictures of the event to share with everyone.


This link will give more details of the event


http://redmalls.waittdesigngroup.com/post/sections/topcellfiles/TPAC-Holiday%20poster2.pdf


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2008)

That's great Santa. Have a good time on the job! 


That is a quick build for the Habitat house. It must be a nice big community or else the mall owners fronted a lot of money. There is such a small population around here and the area is so depressed, it normally takes us an average 2 years to build each new Habitat Home. Our latest is finally almost finished. The next one up is supposed to be sponsored by a Pharmaceutical giant and should go quickly because of that - only they announced 120 jobs will be cut recently. I customize the generic plans we get from Habitat so that it suits the receiving family better.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 20, 2008)

And WE can all listen in...since The Point 94.1 is broadcasting live from the event!


http://www.point941.com/pointweb/


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2008)

Santa, I want a Meglioli Amarone, Barolo, and Rojo Grande!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dear Santa:

I would like the PowerBall numbers for the next $75 +- Million dollar lottery Jackpot.

If you can't arrange that................... I'll take........... Uhmmmm...........

I don't know............ Surprise me.

Johnny


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 20, 2008)

Shucks Johnny, all ya gotta do is pick six numbers outta fifty five...and then one outta forty two for the powerball...how hard can that be?


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 20, 2008)

Waldo,
Congrats! Sounds like a good gig.
My wish list contains some new bordeaux bottles. Unfortionitly between paying for a wedding and trying to buy a house in this economy I think Christmas may wait until next year!!!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 22, 2008)

Shaping up to be a fun filled day..found out yesterday morning that "Santas Helpers" for the day will be the Twister Sirens which ar the danc/cheering team for the Arkansas Twisters Arena football team.
Come on down wade and see "Santa"


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 22, 2008)

Santa should have fun....What great 'perks'....


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2008)

The Santa that just keeps on giving!


----------



## gaudet (Nov 22, 2008)

Makes me want to grow out my full beard and get some more grays......

Now if you can just convince them to take that sleigh ride..........


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, I guess their gonna have to sit on your lap and tell you if theyve been naughty!!!


----------



## gaudet (Nov 22, 2008)

Send some of the really naughty ones down here Wal.... errrr...... Santa


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2008)

Now we are talking about kids and Waldo here guys! Get your minds out of the gutter- that's my job! Wald- erhh Santa, send the really naughty ones my way. On second thought, even I am better than that. Keep the naughty girls to yers ELF.


----------



## gaudet (Nov 22, 2008)

appleman said:


> Now we are talking about kids and Waldo here guys! Get your minds out of the gutter- that's my job! Wald- erhh Santa, send the really naughty ones my way. On second thought, even I am better than that. Keep the naughty girls to yers ELF.



Don't think that he wouldn't if he could....... I'm with you though appleman....


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 22, 2008)

Waldo.......Pictures Please.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Nov 23, 2008)

As soon as the event is over ramona...my gawdddd woman be patient !!!!


----------



## rem1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Watched the news tonight &amp; i saw Santa making an appearance at the new mall. Santa looked just like Waldo. Showed Santa riding the train &amp; lots of kiddies telling him what they wanted. Looked like a great time for all. From what i saw on tv Santa did GREAT.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 30, 2008)

*Santa!* oh, Waldo, You're famous! You've been on that TV! Is there a link so that the rest of us can see Waldo on TV?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks rem.....Indeed a good time was had by all. I know Santa heard the Christmas wishes of well over 200 children. There was still such a long line waiting to see him when the time came for him to go onstage to make the presentation of the Habitat for Humanity home and light the Christmas Tree lights that the decision was made to keep going with the kids, out of fear of inciting a riot ifI had left



.What a joy to see the sparkle in the kids eyes ( parents too) as they lined up to see Santa. A few pet lovers wanted their pictures made with Santa too. 
OK Ramona..here are a few pictures for you !!! Sorry guys, for some reason Kat did not get any pictures of the Sirens









































































































*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Kat and Waldo....

The kids and pets are cute....
But, no 'Eye Candy' photos for the guys...?
Too bad....so sad!!!


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 30, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Shaping up to be a fun filled day..found out yesterday morning that "Santas Helpers" for the day will be the Twister Sirens which ar the danc/cheering team for the Arkansas Twisters Arena football team.




Damn, I might have to stop using Just for Men and grow a beard!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2008)

Great photos Santa but where are the you know whats??????????????????


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 30, 2008)

Waldo,


For the month of December, I propose that you change your avatar photo to one of your Santa images. It would add a nice touch for the season and put us all in the Christmas spirit when we visit this site.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 30, 2008)

dfwwino said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> For the month of December, I propose that you change your avatar photo to one of your Santa images. It would add a nice touch for the season and put us all in the Christmas spirit when we visit this site.




Done dfw


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 30, 2008)

Great Pictures, Santa!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2008)

Waldo, where are all your Deer, you didnt take them all out with rocks did you?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 30, 2008)

Bravo Waldo! Nice job you have there. Love the Avatar.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow fireworks and all. looks like a great day Mr. kringle!!!


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Waldo, you have made my day!


How many guys can tell their kids that I post in a forum with Santa Claus.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2008)

Just everyone on this forum which is 1,242. Some of them are women though!




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Aaronh (Dec 1, 2008)

So how many kids pull on your beard to see if its real? Great pictures. You live a pretty full life Mr. Claus


----------



## Waldo (Dec 2, 2008)

I actually had only 3 made the "pull test" Aaronh. Which from 200+ kids is not bad.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 6, 2008)

A short video of the event for any interested
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyzl3L_HmV0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyzl3L_HmV0[/ame]


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 6, 2008)

*Waldo...You are the BEST Santa!!!!*


*I love your Ho Ho Ho's*

*Ramona*


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Dec 6, 2008)

When I was a kid our Santa's never looked that realistic. Even now, the local Santa is supposed to be "Workshop Santa". He has on a pair of overalls!!!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 6, 2008)

Great Video. So Santa really does make wine.


----------



## scotty (Dec 6, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyzl3L_HmV0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyzl3L_HmV0[/ame]

Waldos you tube video.. Its great


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2008)

You do a super job....





Glad you had such a good time today and brought cheer to so many....

Relax now and enjoy a nice glass of wine....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 6, 2008)

HO Ho Ho, Meerrry Christmas!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2008)

Oooopps!!!! Is this X rated????


----------



## grapeman (Dec 10, 2008)

How did you get that picture of Waldo- Errhh Santa? 
The look on their faces says it all.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 10, 2008)

Not nice NW !!!!


BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

Its funny how the mothers always put their hand over the face o the children but are cayght themselves like a Deer in the headlights!!!!!!


----------

